# Which 22-250 bullets?



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just picked up a new rifle from Cabelas I'm planning on taking out after coyotes this fall. Ammo is on short supply in all the stores due to crazy hi demand, so i might have to order it online. My question was what type of bullet would you recommend? As much as possible i'm looking for something that won't tear up the pelt too much by leaving a huge exit hole. Any experiences or suggestions would be great! Thanks


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Hornady vmax


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now you are going to be stuck with what you can find. I have been reloading the Barnes 50 grain Varmint Grenade at 4100fps out of my Ruger #1V. Little hole going in a nothing comes out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What's a good 22-250 round for deer? If there is such a thing.......I was thinking maybe Nosler ballistic tip. I believe my barrel twist is 1:14 so I probably have to shoot no more than a 55 grain bullet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> What's a good 22-250 round for deer? If there is such a thing.......I was thinking maybe Nosler ballistic tip. I believe my barrel twist is 1:14 so I probably have to shoot no more than a 55 grain bullet.


Seen alot of deer killed with a 55grn spitzer over the years, killed a bunch with it as well.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A good constructed bullet should would on deer, either a Barnes, or Nosler should work best. As for accuracy with a heaver bullet remember that you don't need to shoot a MOA to kill a deer and a 2 inch group out of a 22-250 will work quite well.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Buckfinder said:


> Hornady vmax


What grain would you recommend?

I figure the gun is going to be a little much for bobcats and foxes but still hoping to salvage some coyote pelts with it. If not, at least I'll still have the bounty..


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not saying it's ideal but I've harvested allot of deer with a 55 gr sierra Spitzer


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

50 or 55 grain.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My savage 22-250 has a 1:12 twist- it shoots the 60 gr v-max extremely well. Killed some rock chucks with it this spring and it didn't tear them up at all. Just knocked them dead! I imagine it'd work we'll for coyotes.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking at the Hornady V Max bullets. It seems like right now they're only producing the 50 and 55 grain varieties. But i've also looked into their 40 grains and 60 grain bullets. Just wondering what the difference was in the performance between these different bullets. I know the lighter ones are a little hotter, but just wondering more about performance on impact?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

With the 22-250 you will have more coyotes with damage than without no matter what bullet you use.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The V-Max will do more damage than the Hornady 52 grn HP If your looking to try and save pelts that's the bullet I would use. In fact it is the bullet I use loaded up around 3600 fps and it seems to do alright, small entrance hole and no exit.
I have never seen a v-max not tear a big hole right through a coyote. When I want the coyote dead and that all I use either them or the Nosler BT in 50 gr.


----------

